# conio.h error



## rx_b10 (Mar 10, 2009)

hi all, 
when i compile using #include <conio.h> 

there was an error " error: conio.h : no such file or directory" 

why this is happen ??





thx u


----------



## trev (Mar 10, 2009)

FreeBSD has no such include file (sounds like a DOS/Windows file to me). Try man 3 ncurses instead.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2009)

It _is_ an old DOS header file



> conio.h is a header file used in old MS-DOS compilers to create text user interfaces, however, it is not part of the C programming language, the C standard library, ISO C or required by POSIX.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conio.h


----------



## rx_b10 (Mar 12, 2009)

*all method n function in #include <...>*

hi all, thx u for reply 
i understand now. 

how to know all function/method that can be used from include <....> ?? 

thx u


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2009)

Most of the include files have man pages, man stdio i.e.


----------



## trev (Mar 12, 2009)

You can also check out: 


```
ls -l /usr/include/
ls -l /usr/include/sys/
```

then use the man pages.


----------

